# Microsoft Punching Bag (A solution to OS flame wars ?)



## Pat (Jun 26, 2008)

*A word of caution: Strictly for people who dislike Microsoft*

*Purpose:*

        A lot of things have been happening in the last few days. OS wars are not new to digit, but this has now turned into a huge battle of some sorts. There is a person Mr. X who did not like people in his group being called gays,morons or whatever. So what he does next, he rights an article on his blog accusing the other party of calling them names. And guess what ? In the same article, he calls the other party names (gay anyone ?) This is going far too ahead and is a cause of increasing concern among members as we saw in this thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=91231

_So whats the point ?_ There definitely is one and one that is beneficial to the cause of this forum. This thread should probably be made as a punching-bag for people who want to vent out their feelings,frustrations against microsoft.

_How would this help ?_ Take for example this thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=78106. Why do we think it is so well received ? Simple reason, people here like to pour their hearts out. Most of the OS wars happen, because there is probably a certain level of frustration against microsoft that the other party can do nothing about. So people start flaming thinking this is the way to get back at them. However, this leads to disastrous consequences as we have seen in numerous threads.

        I certainly believe having a punching bag like this will *reduce* the number of flame wars that are on an alarming high these days. I guess its worth giving it a shot for some time atleast to see if it works. Fair call ?

        So I would just list out the advantages:

          1. Lesser flaming
          2. Peace-loving people can continue enjoying other threads on the forum.
          3. No one will have to *leave* the forum because of flame wars.
          4. Good, senior members stay too.

*A word for the moderators: *

        Please give proper reasoning if you want to lock this thread. I would like to know why threads like this *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=78106 are allowed and why this one is not when both serve the same purpose. If you guys think, you could even rename the title of the thread as you think appropriate (senseless MS bashing is ok too  ) Heck, you could even move it to fight-club if you think so.

        Also I would request everyone who love MS to stay away to avoid turning this thread into a flame war as well. This thread should be strictly for people to vent out their feelings and frustrations against MS.

*Final words:*

        I am sorry if this sounds like a stupid idea  But to me I don't think its too bad either 

         Sorry for the stupid essay style of writing


----------



## din (Jun 26, 2008)

I must say this is a very nice idea.

I am always optimistic but I am really sorry, lil pessimistic in this !!

The basic thing is, _khaitan_ boys get into useless fight not just coz of their frustation. Let it be for or against Microsoft, or any other Os or any other company. 

The logic is - someone start a new thread thats against a company or OS. _khaitan_  boys jumps in and start fighting as if they own the company. Now the reverse also happens. someone start a new thread that is in favor of an OS or company. Other set of _khaitan_ boys comes and start bashing. The basic idea is not constructive criticism. The basic idea is spoil the thread, fight with nonsense points. Mostly blind support (thats what we all call - _khaitan_boyism )

These boys satisfy only on personal attacks and bashing for no reasons. Having a punch box is really nice idea and I appreciate for it. You presented it in a very nice manner too. But I do not think (sorry too pessimistic I know !) people who hate MS will come here to post all messages and some other guy will start another punch box (for people in favor of MS) and people will go there.

_Khaitan_ boys prefer attacking and spoiling all threads, not one or two. *Unless the Mods unite in this and take very strict action (like instant ban / suspend for a week or so) etc for all rubbish posts, these boys will not stop their immature activity. (Ah, I like Raaabo very much in taking instant actions, but he visit forum rarely it seems  ) *

Spanking thees boys with cane is the best solution 

Sorry for being soooo negative. But thats what I see from the forum posts these days


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 26, 2008)

Then we will have to have many punching bags in the forum at the expense of the tech discussions. No can do! for now!

Let them (khaitan)boys come, we got workforce enough to deal with it, with the induction of new mods.

_*what is khaitanboyism, its the first time i've heard this term._


----------



## shantanu (Jun 26, 2008)

moved it to fight club and it will be decided..


----------



## din (Jun 26, 2008)

To be honest, I do not understand why it is moved ! Well, I think people will start and some Mod foresee that and moved it in advance ? 

No complaints, was just curious.

I never post in fight club section, but as I see its moved and a question by *Hitboxx*, I thought I will post

Khaitan  = Fan  Thats it.

khaitanboyism - new addition to the geek dictionary by Uncle Din 

Bye, will not post in this thread.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 26, 2008)

<---- is dumb, ahhahaah , I never realised that as a Fan company! LOL


----------



## goobimama (Jun 26, 2008)

LOL! I thought it was a play on the word sheitaan. Din and his weird jokes. Anyway I think this thread is completely pointless. Not going to work. Only some old school banning is going to fix things.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 26, 2008)

din said:


> Khaitan  = Fan  Thats it.


So, you'll agree now, that our mods are dumb


----------



## iMav (Jun 26, 2008)

Holy hell  I just remembered 2 of my posts that I think would perfectly sum up Pat's intention and the purpose of the thread  



iMav said:


> irritated bosses; nagging wives; demanding children; pushing parents its a hard life and if some guys find solace; satisfaction and the feeling that they are contributing to society by bashing MS and everything MS does hey im happy for those guys atleast they dont go mad and are ready to face life's challenges the next day ...
> 
> so go ahead knock urself out i mean find solace; satisfaction and the feeling of contributing to society





iMav said:


> Please do continue, it is much better than having husband killed wife or boy friend killed girl breaking news, the reason: coz he wouldnt have sex as condoms arent open source and the female decided to use i-Pill who the male confused to be an Apple product


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 26, 2008)

No need to go all bumpy and beaming back, the only reason this thread isn't closed, is for others to offer suggestions and not the mock the OP and the subject matter. Remember, Microsoft was an example he chose, yes I agree a little childish on his part, but it is what it is. So please don't live out the word I didn't understand from Din here.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 26, 2008)

^^ troll


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 26, 2008)

Very Nice idea  Yep post like those should be closed at once.. Like what you eat / i wanna beat  All are Spam ...Mods should take strict action against those guys


----------



## shantanu (Jun 26, 2008)

if this thread goes open ( as its BS in my opinion ) then other will open for Mac and linux too .. if this matter is reported to admins, many can go uncounted.. so should i report raaabo / fatbeing about this .. ?

cheers


----------



## Pat (Jun 26, 2008)

iMav said:


> Holy hell  I just remembered 2 of my posts that I think would perfectly sum up Pat's intention and the purpose of the thread



Yes. I am not even making any effort to hide my intention. I am one of those types of people who WILL NOT take in any kind of **** being offered by any monopolizing,unethical,manipulative organization/unit. If I see something is wrong, I will raise my voice against it unlike some pussy-cats, Meow-like people! It really beats me how much low a company can stoop just for the sake of business/money! Sigh 

Yes you are free to think the way you want, but I am free to do what I think is correct. And here we are talking about principles and ethics, and not technology. So tomorrow, if MS tries to literally pour out their **** on you, smile and take it in happily. Sorry, I wont do that and I am sure many people wont! Thank you very much!



shantanu said:


> if this thread goes open ( as its BS in my opinion ) then other will open for Mac and linux too .. if this matter is reported to admins, many can go uncounted.. so should i report raaabo / fatbeing about this .. ?
> 
> cheers



I think three threads would not hurt the forum considering the amount of BS people already post in some(most?) threads 

Also, if for example, MS Khaitan-boys can stay away from this thread, I dont think we would have much reported posts either


----------



## shantanu (Jun 26, 2008)

pat : is this the result of your talk with praka in :: POST YOUR FEELINGS THREAD :::  ?? i was amazed to see that... !


----------



## Pat (Jun 26, 2008)

shantanu said:


> pat : is this the result of your talk with praka in :: POST YOUR FEELINGS THREAD :::  ?? i was amazed to see that... !



Yes thats correct! And I would definitely not want a senior and knowledgeable guy like him leave the forum!


----------



## iMav (Jun 26, 2008)

Pat said:


> Also, if for example, MS Khaitan-boys can stay away from this thread, I dont think we would have much reported posts either


Well why don't you guys stay away from Windows/Microsoft threads? Is it so hard for you guys to do that? A thread about charity, that has nothing to do with anything other than Microsoft & Hotmail/MSN, why is it you guys need to spam with anti-MS links there?

This is a forum, why should I "stay away"? I don't see any non-FOSS guy spamming sh!t in the OSS section, then why do you guys need to spam he technology news section? Threads like ODF etc, it's understandable. But, the rest, why?

Then you go around telling us to stay away.


----------



## shantanu (Jun 26, 2008)

pat , this thread wont stop him from doing so ! No one wants him to go.. we all need to improve on what does on in this forum.. thinkdigit is geeting to become a battleground. that should not be continued.. i posted before also, we are a very big team now.. and actions will be strict from now on... either MS or LIN or MAC .. results goes same to everyone..


----------



## Pat (Jun 26, 2008)

You dint reply to other points of my post 



iMav said:


> Well why don't you guys stay away from Windows/Microsoft threads? Is it so hard for you guys to do that? A thread about charity, that has nothing to do with anything other than Microsoft & Hotmail/MSN, why is it you guys need to spam with anti-MS links there?



I agree that some posts on the thread about charity should probably not have been made. 



> This is a forum, why should I "stay away"? I don't see any non-FOSS guy spamming sh!t in the OSS section, then why do you guys need to spam he technology news section? Threads like ODF etc, it's understandable. But, the rest, why?



Because technology news is not exclusive to Non-OSS, right ? Or do you think OSS is not technology at all ? 



shantanu said:


> pat , this thread wont stop him from doing so ! No one wants him to go.. we all need to improve on what does on in this forum.. thinkdigit is geeting to become a battleground. that should not be continued.. i posted before also, we are a very big team now.. and actions will be strict from now on... either MS or LIN or MAC .. results goes same to everyone..



Thats correct..Strict action is defnitely a welcome addition..I just dont want some members to bear the brunt of these strict actions 
Hence this thread


----------



## iMav (Jun 26, 2008)

Pat said:


> Because technology news is not exclusive to Non-OSS, right ? Or do you think OSS is not technology at all ?


I don't think there is any need for any anti-MS person to go around posting anti-MS links in every thread that has anything remotely to do with Microsoft. I am not saying don't post, post something on topic, not give 5 links to anti-MS sites in every post yaar.


----------



## Pat (Jun 26, 2008)

iMav said:


> I don't think there is any need for any anti-MS person to go around posting anti-MS links in every thread that has anything remotely to do with Microsoft. I am not saying don't post, post something on topic, not give 5 links to anti-MS sites in every post yaar.



You are right about that buddy! Doing that is definitely not correct, but who knows, this thread might help to improve him/them ? Maybe ?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jun 26, 2008)

I hope you guys have now understood the very reason why I suspended this guy's hosting from my server. Thank god I got rid of him before damage was done! 

PS: If he abuses at this level publicly on forums, you can just imagine what kind of abuse would have been happening behind this during the whole hosting issue thing which prompted me to remove his account. 

BTW, his blog has now become a college canteen for pro-MS guys. Rohan shenoy is there in the anti-FOSS post cribbing that he was banned by a Mod for no reason


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 26, 2008)

^Cyrus, please read those comments again and check where I said that I was banned by a FOSS mod?


----------



## iMav (Jun 26, 2008)

@Pat: If these are kind of comments you are looking for to be here, then there is no chance I am going to be a by-stander and watch people make personal comments about me or my site or the comments on my site.


----------



## shantanu (Jun 26, 2008)

what is going on here ?

you guys stop it or i will have to ban all of you !


----------



## Pat (Jun 26, 2008)

Arre bhai log kyu mere acche intentions aur mehnat ki vaat laga rahe ho ? 

@rohan,cyrus and imav: please take that discussion off this thread. Thanks!


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 26, 2008)

^
ok,

Shantanu/any other mod, please remove that post about my ban, and also edit Cyrus's post regarding that. Only then I will consider it as fair.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 26, 2008)

Okay enough is enough. This thread is going downhill. I hope the other mods don't have a problem. Locked.


----------

